
Planetary Data Backup System - hellbanner
https://starbase.jpl.nasa.gov/
======
mallyvai
This is really cool! It has a bunch of rover data, altitude tracking, etc.

See: [https://starbase.jpl.nasa.gov/mgs-m-
accel-5-altitude-v1.1/mg...](https://starbase.jpl.nasa.gov/mgs-m-
accel-5-altitude-v1.1/mgsa_0002/data/profile/p01xx/p0101.tab)

Which has some headers like this:

INSTRUMENT_HOST_NAME = "MARS GLOBAL SURVEYOR"

INSTRUMENT_NAME = ACCELEROMETER

DATA_SET_ID = "MGS-M-ACCEL-5-PROFILE-V1.2"

TARGET_NAME = MARS

PRODUCT_CREATION_TIME = 2001-01-12T13:29:25.39

START_TIME = 1998-01-22T05:33:03.17Z

STOP_TIME = 1998-01-22T05:39:36.17Z

SOLAR_LONGITUDE = 258.21

ORBIT_NUMBER = 101

PERIAPSIS_LATITUDE = 45.95

PERIAPSIS_LONGITUDE = 83.93

Parsing through this stuff makes me feel like I'm in a Stross or Stephenson
novel. Does anyone know of any visualizations or interesting insights drawn
from this?

